# Lynnehaven Inlet



## tlustyp (Aug 18, 2004)

Heading out to Lesner Brigde, Lynnehaven Inlet tomorrow. A buddy hooked a big drum and was spooled the other day. Also some small trout. I am in a Carolina skiff 16' and will give a report of the waters back there later. A couple of weeks ago I got a bunch of undersized trout and flounder and a bunch of tails bitten off. Maybe I will see some folks down there.
Stay cool.
Peter


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

You can head past Pleasure House Pt, and back to the Shore Dr. drainage, then head up to the 757, then to the Wall, and back to the channel if you play your cards right. I've seen crabbers & peps w/ Carolina Skiffs do it. About caught me off guard, being a yakker. Good Luck!! :fishing:


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

You running in the old channel?


----------



## tlustyp (Aug 18, 2004)

Fished back up the Lynnehaven, a nice number of boats out. Caught a gazillion petit trout, 8, 10, 12 inches, and a few at 14 inches. A lone 16 incher made it into the cooler. They were thick back there, at times catching one on every cast. From what I saw all boats were getting them but saw only a few nice keepers. 
Great weather, great day! 
Will return next week for the bigger trout.
Peter


----------

